# Erstellen eines Webshops



## Coldstorm (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde bald in einem Kleinunternehmen sein, das Klamotten verkauft.
Der Laden/das Lager ist schon fast komplett eingerichtet, jetzt geht es daran einen 
Webshop zu erstellen. Chef hat sich sagen lassen, dass er dafür am besten den 
Strato Webshop Pro (Prof. Edition) nehmen soll, da der auch eine Schnittstelle zu Ebay haben wollte.
Nun meine Frage, wie funktioniert das alles, bin komplett neu auf dem Gebiet.
Einen Server brauche ich dann nicht oder? Wie mache ich das am besten mit der Verwaltung der Stammdaten? Da soll ein die Software Kaufmann 2010 Professional dabei sein, ist das dafür geeignet?
Aber am wichtigsten,...inwiefern kann ich denn den Shop ändern und anpassen? Habe PHP/CSS und Grafikkenntnisse etc...aber kann ich auf alle Dateien zugreifen? Habe gesehen, dass ich da schon verschiedene Templates angeboten werden, kann ich die ändern ?

Sind bisschen viele Fragen...sorry

Euer Berufsanfänger ^^


----------



## tombe (24. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne jetzt weder den Shop noch die Software und kann deshalb dazu nicht wirklich was dazu sagen.

Auf den Seiten von Strato sollte aber beschrieben sein wie das mit Anpassungen/Änderungen ist. Ansonsten einfach eine Mail an die Kundenbetreuung (ihr seit dort schon Kunde ?).

Einen eigenen Server braucht ihr nicht unbedingt. Es könnte langfristig aber je nachdem was bei euch so los ist aber ganz gut sein wenn ihr einen habt.

Was bei diesem Shop/der Software zu beachten wäre: Wie sieht es aus wenn ihr (warum auch immer) später einmal von Strato zu einem anderem Betreiber wechseln wollt.

Wie können die vorhandenen Daten ausgelesen und woanders importiert werden?

Wünsche viel Erfolg mit dem Shop

Thomas


----------



## Coldstorm (24. Februar 2011)

Ja der hat das schon angemeldet und eine Domain gesichert. Und wozu brauche ich einen Server?
Schlecht wäre es halt nicht, wenn zumindest zwei PCs auf die Artikelverwaltung zugreifen könnten bzw. das nicht örtlich gebunden ist. Weiß das jemand, muss man die Kaufmann Software 2010 Prof. lokal installieren?
Im/Export von Kunden-, Produkt-, Kategoriedaten (csv) und Bestelldaten (txt) steht da soll dabei sein bei dem Strato Shop...hier stehen noch mehr Informationen:
http://www.strato.de/shops/pro_shops/index.html


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Coldstrom,
nein, du brauchst bei dem Shop-System keinen eigenen Server. Der passende Webspace wird von Strato gestellt. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein sog. SaaS-Angebot (Software as a Service). Das bedeutet aber auch, das Änderungen nur schwer oder gar nicht möglich sind, da man keinen direkten Zugriff auf das entsprechende Shopsystem hat. 
Die mitgelieferte Software scheint für die lokale Administration, Rechnungslauf usw. zuständig zu sein. Über die Qualität kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

Ich weiß von meinen Kunden, dass die nur sehr begrenzte Änderungsfähigkeit auch schnell zum Problem werden kann und dann einen kostenintensiven Umstieg mit sich bringt. Wenn du andere Lösungen nicht schon ganz ausgeschlossen hast solltest du zumindest mal einen Blick auf den OXID eShop oder andere Lösungen werfen und unter Umständen auch die ein oder andere Woche testen. Die Wahl des Systems entscheidet schlussendlich über Erfolg oder Misserfolg einer solchen Unternehmung.

Mit freundlichem Gruß aus Balve,
Sebastian


----------



## threadi (28. Februar 2011)

Kann mich der Empfehlung von Sebastian nur anschließen. Auf den Strato-Shop direkt zu verzichten wäre die bessere Variante. Dir musst natürlich auch klar sein was Du eigentlich willst. Was ist das Ziel des Shops. Welche Zielgruppen willst Du erreichen. Auf Grundlage dessen kannst Du dann selbst den Shop konzipieren - rein theoretisch, erstmal nichts technisches. Sobald dir das bewusst ist, schau dich bei den verfügbaren Shopsystemen um. OXID ist nur einer von vielen. Natürlich kannst Du dir auch einen Shop individuell programmieren lassen. Das ist durchaus oft mit etwas mehr Aufwand am Anfang verbunden, auch finanziell, bringt aber auf lange Sicht gesehen meist (nicht immer!) die besseren Ergebnisse.


----------



## Coldstorm (28. Februar 2011)

Mir ist klar geworden, dass ich jetzt auf jeden Fall auf einen anderen Webshop bauen muss.
Mein Favorit bisher ist XT Commerce? Was haltet ihr davon ?
Ich brauche dazu noch ein umfangreiches Kassen- und Warenwirtschaftssystem, was eine Schnittstelle hierzu bietet...kennt sich da jemand aus ?


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo Coldstorm,
ich rate dir noch einmal zunächst die Shopsysteme gegeneinander abzugleichen und abzuwägen, welches hier Euren Ansprüchen am besten gerecht wird. Meiner Meinung nach haben Open-Source Lösungen langfristig die meisten Vorteile. In dem aktuellem t3n Magazin ist ein schöner Artikel über die verschiedenen Systeme Magento, OXID, Shopware, Prestashop, oscommerce und xt:commerce. 

xt:commerce ist ein solides System, leider wird aufgrund der Neuprogrammierung und der kommerziellen Lizenz nur wenig an Innovationen zu erwarten sein. Wie bereits gesagt, die Wahl des Schopsystems kann leztlich über Erfolg und Misserfolg richten oder "nur" die ein oder andere Stange Geld mehr verschlingen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß aus Iserlohn,
Sebastian Apprecht


----------



## keifler (20. März 2011)

hier kannst du dir mal prestashop in aktion ansehen http://www.mein-shirt-shop.ch (hat artikel und lagerverwaltung, Zahlungsverwaltung)und hier oscommerce: http://www.mogsli.ch . Von strato höre ich nicht viel gutes. Es ist immer besser, wenn man paar shops ausprobiert.

Was der Strato-Shop bietet, haben auch alle andern und meistens noch mehr.


----------



## shopmunity (16. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall folgenden Tipp geben:

Es mag schon aufwändig erscheinen einen Shop einzurichten / programmieren / mieten, Artikel einzustellen etc., aber der größte Aufwand (und ich spreche da aus Erfahrung) ist die Vermarktung des Shops. Und das bezieht sich sowohl auf Zeit als auch auf Geld.

Daraus resultiert aber folgendes: Du solltest dir zunächst einen Plan zurechtlegen wie du deinen Shop vermarkten willst und auf Basis der ausgearbeiteten Strategie eine Lösung auswählen. Es kann durchaus Sinn machen nur bei Ebay zu verkaufen oder sich sogar einen individuellen Shop programmieren zu lassen. Das hängt eben ganz davon ab.

Natürlich darf es am "Rest" (Rechnungswesen, Zahlarten, etc.) auch nicht fehlen, aber das ist bei den meisten Systemen sowieso schon selbstverständlich.


----------

